# Crested Wood Partridge - Canon 200mm Lens Comparison



## gatorbill-75 (Apr 26, 2010)

Another set of images taken with the Canon 200mm f2.0 prime, and the two 70-200mm f2.8 zoom lenses this time of a Crested Wood Partridge. Again, shots not taken under controlled conditions and identical exposure, but I think that they can be used to get a general idea of the capabilities of these three lenses.

Zenfolio | Bill Fleites Photography | Canon 200mm Lens Comparison

--gatorbill-75


----------



## gatorbill-75 (May 2, 2010)

A cool little story about this guy, he and his wife (shown below) had a little son who always ran around with mom and dad in the SD Zoo hummingbird aviary. Then one day I visited the aviary the son was gone (by then he was almost as big as dad) and when I asked the keeper she informed me that junior had been sent to another zoo for breeding purposes. I was releived to hear that because they're basically fearless of zoo visitors since they own the aviary and generally come right run up to people. So I was happy to hear that the son was safe in another zoo getting ready to find a mate.

--gatorbill-75


----------



## mimstrel (May 2, 2010)

They are very lovely birds!  How big are they?  About the size of a rock dove?


----------



## gatorbill-75 (May 2, 2010)

mimstrel said:


> They are very lovely birds! How big are they? About the size of a rock dove?


 
Hello mimstrel,
I agree they're amazing looking partridges, they're the size of a small chicken about 10" long (25cm). Courtesy of Wikepedia, unusual for partridges they feed their young bill-to-bill rather than pecking from the ground, and their hind toes does not have a spur (as you can see in these shots). 

In the zoo, I always see them raking the ground dirt with both their feet (kinda like the way you clean your feet on a door mat) and then immediately looking down and pecking for any insects they've uncovered. As a result of this feeding strategy their beaks get quite dirty as you can see on some of the shots.

--gatorbill-75


----------



## mimstrel (May 2, 2010)

Thanks.  They sound very interesting; I haven't encountered them before.  The face on the male kind of reminds me of a turaco, though.


----------

